# iGaging EZ-View DRO



## thestelster (Oct 6, 2022)

I recently purchased an iGaging EZ-VIEW DRO 6" from KBC, on sale for $40.00.  I figured what the heck.  My main purpose is to be able to quickly establish the center axis of my lathe so that I could use the drill chuck mounted in QCTP.  I red necked the installation, no chicken wire, but close.  It achieves the main goal.  A few caveats: 
- the display is slow, quite a bit of lag.
-repeatabilty is good, but only if approaching center from the same direction that I set zero.
-I don't understand how to use several of the functions, so that I can do depth of cut, etc, and then be able to get back to center.  So I've decided to leave the unit on, and only use it for getting on center for the drill chuck.
-it uses batteries, but you can buy an AC power unit, which I might do.
-iGaging now have a new unit which addresses the lag, accuracy, Origin Zero.

While I was at it, I decided to check another chuck mounted in the tail stock.  X-axis was bang on, but y-axis, it was a little low by almost 0.002".  

So I'll use this set up for now, until I determine if I need (and afford) a real DRO system.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 7, 2022)

I love your practical approach to things. Looks great to my eyes! 

Not sure what I want to do on my lathe yet or even if I want to do anything. 

I like the low cost of the igaging hardware. But I'd prolly want to do the carriage before the cross slide. I'm in no rush. It's project #42 on my list.


----------

